# Sticky  Info on Food Aggression



## Marty

http://www.dogproblemsolutions.com/h...aggression.php

How to Deal With Dog Food Aggression

http://www.articlesbase.com/pets-articles/dog-food-aggression-32180.html

Stop Dog Food Aggression


----------



## Marty

3rd link fixed now 

Thanks aimee for telling me


----------

